# Seiko Diver Kinetic SKA371 & SKA761. Difference?



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but to my eyes they look identical...about from the price! Can anyone clarify the alleged superiority of the latter? Cheers


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Probably weight according to Amazon :laugh:

I like a heavy diver .. but 220 KGs :laugh:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Automatic-Analogue-Stainless-SKA371P1/dp/B000TZDYRC


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Isn't the 761 part of the Prospex line ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's an SKA371 to my eyes - maybe there's a different model number for different markets (no idea really)? It's an excellent watch (also known as the Seiko BFK - Big F***ing Kinetic) & it uses a quartz kinetic movement not a mechanical automatic one. The quartz kinetic is similar to an auto in that it has a rotor (like an automatic) but instead of winding a mainspring it creates an electrical charge as it rotates & this electrical charge is stored in a rechargeable cell. The second hand moves like a quartz (in 1 second steps) so if you wanted an auto be warned.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Andy300 said:


> Isn't the 761 part of the Prospex line ?


 So it looks like the Prospex version has a different model number - no idea if there is any actual difference between the watches though - maybe it's built to more exacting standards, goes through more stringent quality control/water resistancy tests to get the "X" on the dial? :huh: Sorry don't know for definite but it's more likely that you're just expected to pay more to get a watch with an "X" on the dial


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

390?

I'm not helping, am I? :biggrin:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

According to Seiko.com there is no such thing as an SKA761p1.

Someone, somewhere may have marked it wrong?

Having said that, it's here: https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/ska761p1


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks lads. it's baffling. I owned the former a decade ago (H. Samuel £299 at time) but gave to my son, still going strong. Was looking at provision of getting new one but obviously confused. MAYBE the latter has replaced the former as the original is showing 'sold out' on a number of sites. Even so, don't get justification of huge price hike. The Prospex claim seems a little ambiguous as can't see any difference???



pauluspaolo said:


> So it looks like the Prospex version has a different model number - no idea if there is any actual difference between the watches though - maybe it's built to more exacting standards, goes through more stringent quality control/water resistancy tests to get the "X" on the dial? :huh: Sorry don't know for definite but it's more likely that you're just expected to pay more to get a watch with an "X" on the dial


 No mate, the 371 started having the X on anyway a few years back so still baffling!


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm wondering whether 'fast ones' are being pulled regarding the old model sold without the 'X'; some are clearly showing the original 371 without it and others (Yorkshire for example) with. Maybe when received you don't get the 'X' as clearly the 761 is a lot more expensive. Check out Creation and you'll see price difference (although 371, at cheaper price, with an X, showing SOLD OUT). Weird


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No clue then - sorry - I'll stick to my 371 I think


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

I ordered mine from WatchesZon-2EU on Amazon on 2nd Feb 2018 - the pic showed no X on the dial and was listed as the 371 - I paid £218.

This arrived which is clearly the version with the X on the dial. Case back reads 5M62 0BL0:


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

And to complicate matters, the so-called superior one is being sold on Amazon without the 'X'! Maybe I'm the sad ******* for noticing....



MyrridinEmrys said:


> I ordered mine from WatchesZon-2EU on Amazon on 2nd Feb 2018 - the pic showed no X on the dial and was listed as the 371 - I paid £218.
> 
> This arrived which is clearly the version with the X on the dial. Case back reads 5M62 0BL0:


 Very nice and cheapest to my eyes that's actually available, an unbreakable watch. If you look you'll see the identical watch marketed as 761 is more money everywhere, including Creation. Someone, somewhere has an answer


----------



## Mnemon (Apr 9, 2019)

I own a Seiko SKA761 and emailed Seiko, the response I got back from their Technical Manager was that the 371 and 761 are the same but the 761 has an upgraded movement (5m62 on the 371 and 5m82 on the 761). I can't imagine why this would hike the price up though.


----------

